# Father in law setup?



## scotthulbs (Jan 11, 2009)

I am looking to put together a rather inexpensive music setup for my father in law. I am looking to stay around $300 for a pair of bookshelves and a small sub. 
Thus far I have come up with this option... Polk Monitor 40 Series II, and Polk PSW10 both in cherry. I don't know anything about the polk sound I haven't ever listened to them, but they fit within my budget.

I was hoping you guys might have some other options that I just don't know about.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I have some little Polk RMs that I use in the garage and the dining room. These aren't for critical listening, but for background music, they're just fine.


----------



## XEagleDriver (Apr 15, 2010)

Scott,

Please tell us about the room your father in law will be using the gear in? H x W x L, other acoustic features such as openings to other rooms, large windows, cathedral ceilings, carpeted floor or a more reflective floor, etc.

It sounds like your FIL already has the audio sources (Cable box, CD, DVD, BR) and an amp/receiver to use with the set-up. Info on the amp/receiver would help a bit too. What will he be using the system for; music, movies, TV, or a combination of the above?

A pair of decent bookshelves AND a sub for $300 is a tall order, the answers to the questions above will help limit the field.

Cheers,
XEagleDriver


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

Polks are funny speakers. They are neither great or bad. They fall some where in between. I guess they do have stuff that cost more that might be better, but their stuff is just okay IMO.

These should be a good Polk basher. http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-702

I have not heard that exact kit, but I've heard dayton drivers with a good crossover and they are clean and very pleasant. They are not high end, but stuck between big box store stuff and high end. For $200, they should be really good.

OR, if you don't want to build anything, http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=248-6042

Wow, amazing sale. Do you have a 4ohm stable amp? Man, wish I had a use for extra speakers....

If you need 8ohm, the b2030p is smaller and 8ohm, but at the moment, not cheaper.... Amazon might have a cheaper price.

It would be better to get good speakers for maybe 300ish or less and worry about a sub later. Unless you can get something nice used, I just don't see how you have enough left to get a good sub worth buying.


----------



## mickeyharlow (Feb 26, 2011)

$300 is not even enough for a good sub for listening to music. You might want to readjust your thinking. My late wife thought she was getting me what I wanted a number of years ago by buying me an all in one rack system by Fisher. What a piece of junk. Never had the heart to tell her. Just suffered until I blew out the system and started putting together my own. Lesson, don't buy inexpensive audio equipment for someone else. You may have them putting up with something that they would have never bought themselves. Not a good way of getting on your father-in-law's good side.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

$329 is enough for a good sub. http://emotiva.com/ultra_sub10.shtm

Unless, he can score a crazy paradigm craiglist deal, the money should go for speakers only.


----------



## scotthulbs (Jan 11, 2009)

He would use the speakers to listen to music mainly from his ipod. No tv or movies. Receiver will be an Onkyo TX-8555. He will be happy with most anything as he is currently just using his laptop speakers for music. 

I originally was thinking the Tritrix TL kit from PE but we don't think floorstanders are gonna fit very well. I was thinking bookshelves wouldn't really provide much of any bass. I am sure he would be satisfied without a sub. I am not opposed to diy either. I have never done diy speakers but I have done my fair share of sub enclosures.


----------



## XEagleDriver (Apr 15, 2010)

scotthulbs said:


> He would use the speakers to listen to music mainly from his ipod. No tv or movies. Receiver will be an Onkyo TX-8555. He will be happy with most anything as he is currently just using his laptop speakers for music.
> 
> I originally was thinking the Tritrix TL kit from PE but we don't think floorstanders are gonna fit very well. I was thinking bookshelves wouldn't really provide much of any bass. I am sure he would be satisfied without a sub. I am not opposed to diy either. I have never done diy speakers but I have done my fair share of sub enclosures.


You may want to consider finding a 6.5" woofer bookshelf design, such as the PSB Image B25. The larger woofer should provide more than adequate bass for your FIL's listening without the need for a sub.

The B25 is from a previous generation speaker line, so you can probably find a pair for close to your budget. 

Also check out Saturday Audio (http://www.saturdayaudio.com) for Monitor BR2's, another 6.5" woofer bookshelf right at your target budget.

XEagleDriver


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

scotthulbs said:


> He would use the speakers to listen to music mainly from his ipod. No tv or movies. Receiver will be an Onkyo TX-8555. He will be happy with most anything as he is currently just using his laptop speakers for music.
> 
> I originally was thinking the Tritrix TL kit from PE but we don't think floorstanders are gonna fit very well. I was thinking bookshelves wouldn't really provide much of any bass. I am sure he would be satisfied without a sub. I am not opposed to diy either. I have never done diy speakers but I have done my fair share of sub enclosures.


I looked up that amp on vanns and it says its 4ohm stable. I'm really not sure these can be beat at the moment. I just looked on Amazon and they are $270 a pair. $140 at PE w/free shipping. Then maybe you could try and find a paradigm sub on craigslist or maybe even build later on. http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=248-6042&AID=1457483&PID=2777698

Man, if I wasn't penny pinching for a projector I'd get those just cause they are so cheap, just to play with. They also have a reputation for being really good too.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I suggest the previously suggested Berhinger B2031P for $140 pr. and add a small sub like the Dayton SUB-100 HT for $140. A nice, inexpensive system from Parts Express that will come in under budget, even with shipping added in, and definitely out perform the laptop.


----------



## caliberconst. (Dec 10, 2009)

If it were me I would go used. There are lot's of good deals out there you just have to look and be patient. For exapmle,

http://www.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls.pl?spkrmoni&1304200107&/PSB-(Pair)-Alpha-B-1's-extreme


----------



## scotthulbs (Jan 11, 2009)

I think I'm gonna go with the behringer it seems to be a steal of a deal right now.


----------



## scotthulbs (Jan 11, 2009)

Ordered the Behringers from PE.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Infinity Primus Series would be an excellent choice as well. And is considered by many to be the best sounding Budget Speaker on the Market. It also Bench Tests quite well showing excellent Engineering and Components.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

